# Will 7.0 pH be ok for guppies?



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

I just tested my water today (both my tap and the water in my tank). What pH do everyone else's guppies do well in? I'll be getting some in the near future and wanted to know if they would be ok in 7.0...or is it to low?


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

mine likes around 7.5 so mid range and around 80F.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Guppies are very adaptable fishes. Their original home was the Coastal area Gulf Coast where the ph varied quite a bit (6.2 to 8.0), depending on how much Salt Water was around. I believe they are happiest at 7.5 or higher. I wouldn't worry too much about their ph but more on keeping their water clean. My impression is that the Fancy Guppies are not nearly as hardy as the Wild Type. Avoid agressive fin nippers as tank mates for the the fancy ones, they can't swim very fast. For guppies to be happy they need lots of plants to hid in. No matter what temp or ph you keep them at, avoid sudden changes. 
Have fun with your Guppies!


----------



## ironbone (Nov 6, 2010)

i agree last post-a constant water integrity is key without alot of chemicals to get it there.depending on size tank and yur bio load you want your w/c-need them to be consistant thats your buffer.i would try adding sea salt to your w/c routine,live bearers somehow are able to adjust to the salt in the water,but its gradual thing.hopefully other peeps will chime in.talk to yur lfs people hopefully thay have some insight into also.online you kinda take your chances on info here on the net.personnally for my mollie tank and my puffer tank i only use 3 things instant ocean to correct sg-aqua safe for the tap water crap,and nutrafin cycle just to thro some bb back in.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Some of mine are in 8.0, and some in 6.7.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

ironbone said:


> i agree last post-a constant water integrity is key without alot of chemicals to get it there.depending on size tank and yur bio load you want your w/c-need them to be consistant thats your buffer.i would try adding sea salt to your w/c routine,live bearers somehow are able to adjust to the salt in the water,but its gradual thing.hopefully other peeps will chime in.talk to yur lfs people hopefully thay have some insight into also.online you kinda take your chances on info here on the net.personnally for my mollie tank and my puffer tank i only use 3 things instant ocean to correct sg-aqua safe for the tap water crap,and nutrafin cycle just to thro some bb back in.


Thank you all for the info! Unfortunately at my local fish store all they want to do is sell the fish, not help you. They tried to convince me to put a comet goldfish in a 2g!


----------

